# Accounting and Finance



## U.K Graduate (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi there I have recently graduated in the U.K with an Accounting and Finance degree. I am hoping to apply for the BUNAC Visa in December and spend a year working in a related field in either Vancouver or Toronto.

However over this period I was hoping to apply for my Permanent Residence Visa in the middle of next year. I would have around 2 years experince working within the finance discipline, however not at a senior level such as Finance Manger - yet was wondering whether I would be eligible for PR under the skilled workers route - given my experience and degree are related to those mentioned on 'the list'.

Any input on this situation would be appreciated. I hope this is clear.

Many Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

U.K Graduate said:


> Hi there I have recently graduated in the U.K with an Accounting and Finance degree. I am hoping to apply for the BUNAC Visa in December and spend a year working in a related field in either Vancouver or Toronto.
> 
> However over this period I was hoping to apply for my Permanent Residence Visa in the middle of next year. I would have around 2 years experince working within the finance discipline, however not at a senior level such as Finance Manger - yet was wondering whether I would be eligible for PR under the skilled workers route - given my experience and degree are related to those mentioned on 'the list'.
> 
> ...


If you are on a BUNAC visa and have a job you can apply for PR or TWP status providing you meet the necessary criteria.


----------



## U.K Graduate (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi

So I am best to come to Canada on a BUNAC Visa and attempt to find work and then apply for PR, as opposed to applying for PR from the U.K??


----------



## U.K Graduate (Sep 24, 2009)

So I am best to come to Canada on a BUNAC Visa and attempt to find work and then apply for PR, as opposed to applying for PR from the U.K??

And would I qualify as a skilled worker given my experience and qualifications?

Regards


----------

